# Pregnant California cross.



## KrystalMarie (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a a pregnant California cross. She is a day or so away from kindling, in the past week or so she hasn't ate or really drank. She just sits in her nest box. This has never happened. My dad keeps telling me she is going to die. She has only ate a couple Cherrios. All my other does are pregnant and they seem fine.  
Is there anything I can do?   I'm very confused by this.


----------



## dbunni (Feb 16, 2011)

Try Bananas and apples ... just a bit, but they are good for the bunny.  Especially the banana.  Cut a chunk 1/2 - 1" unskinned.  Otherwise just encourage her to eat whatever she will.  Commercial breeds often have big litters ... this pushes on the organs making them uncomfortable.  Water ... make sure she is drinking.  Can give probiotics also.  Neutracal for extra vits & mins.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't worry, I doubt she's going to die. Most of my does cut out their eating and drinking right before they kindle, I've never had one do it a week before she does but there's breed, location, and size differences between yours and mine.

As dbunni said, apples, bananas, yummy things, but don't be too concerned if she doesn't want them.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 16, 2011)

KrystalMarie said:
			
		

> I have a a pregnant California cross. She is a day or so away from kindling, in the past week or so she hasn't ate or really drank. She just sits in her nest box. This has never happened. My dad keeps telling me she is going to die. She has only ate a couple Cherrios. All my other does are pregnant and they seem fine.
> Is there anything I can do?   I'm very confused by this.


My pregnant doe is doing the same thing. I gave her some timothy hay and some papaya treats, and hand fed her some food and she is eating that. Just make sure your doe is drinking. Once she kindles, she should be eating. I highly doubt she will die.


----------



## collector (Feb 16, 2011)

I doubt your dad thinks she is going to die. He probably wants you to be watching your does close when they are getting ready to kindle. Good luck with her and the rest of your does. Keep us posted!


----------



## KrystalMarie (Feb 16, 2011)

collector said:
			
		

> I doubt your dad thinks she is going to die. He probably wants you to be watching your does close when they are getting ready to kindle. Good luck with her and the rest of your does. Keep us posted!


Dad, why dont you go out a check on them. 
This moring you just told me she was going to die u.u


----------



## KrystalMarie (Feb 17, 2011)

So this morning I came out to find six dead baby bunnies. I think they may have been born dead. She still isn't really moving. I thought it was weird because she doesn't even have milk. I dont think that we will rebreed her anytime soon..


----------

